# Rogers Bristol Bottle



## 3805madison (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a Rodgers Bristol beer bottle I was wondering if someone could tell me an idea of what year it is and what it is worth? On the front it is embossed with ROGERS, BRISTOL, JACOB ST BREWERY, TRADE MARK. On the back is embossed with the name ROGERS. On the bottom is P & R B, and has a screw in top. it is a olive or dark green but is lighter at the top.


----------



## epackage (Sep 18, 2012)

Welcome to the site, here are some completed auctions from the UK, not alot in the way of value but an attractive bottle

 http://www.ebay.co.uk/csc/Bottles-Pots-/29797/i.html?_catref=1&_nkw=rogers+bristol&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc


----------



## 3805madison (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you for the info. I guess I did pretty good I gave a dollar for it last weekend.


----------



## epackage (Sep 18, 2012)

You can't go wrong with a colored, embossed blob for a $1


----------

